# XT E Type Umwerfer Zugverlegungsproblem



## GeorgeP (30. August 2011)

Hallo Rose techteam
Ich habe vom ersten tag an schaltschwierigkeiten vom mittleren aufs kleinste kettenblat bemängelt.
Die ursache liegt eindeutig an der konstruktions bedingten zugverlegung.
Auf kurz oder lang wird es mir entwerder der zug zerreißen oder den umwerfer zerstören.


ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es für dieses bestehende problem( siehe bilder) mitlerweile eine lösung gibt.
Ich gehe davon aus das nicht nur mein bike davon betroffen ist, sondern auch allen anderen 2011 Granite Chief mit XT E-type umwerfer.

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (30. August 2011)

Hey George, das ist ein Problem seit der ersten Stunde der Rose Bikes, will sagen das hatte schon das Jimbe der 1. Generation.

Wenn wir die Gabel servicen, dann gucken wir mal dabei, klappt ja auch bei uns anderen irgendwie.

Prinzipiell gebe ich Dir natürlich recht, die Zugverlegung ist etwas ungeschickt. Hoffe auf Änderung im 2013er Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2011)

@ Mih

Es ist umso trauriger das es schon ein problem der ersten stunde ist und bis heute noch nicht behoben. Sowas kann ich als hersteller einfach nicht ausliefern.
Da muß ich dem kunden halt informieren das der XT-E type umwerfer nicht funktionieren oder ihn erst gar nicht als option aufführen.!

Desweiteren gibt es ja wohl eine lösung, hab mich mitlerweile selber was schlau gemacht.

Wenn mit den sram X9 umwerfer alles erledigt sein soll, dann ist gut !

denn das bike mach sonst einen riesen spaß !

Liebes Rose team, ihr baut so tolle bikes und habt auch sonst einen tollen service.
Dann lasst mal was von euch hören, mit einem lösungsvorschlag. By the way ich hab nicht nur nur leicht erhöte handkräfte, ich habe massive schaltprobleme vom mitleren auf kleine kettenblatt.

Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (31. August 2011)

Auf Facebook bekommt man immer sehr schnell eine Antwort, falls Du da angemeldet bist.


----------



## Trekki (31. August 2011)

Ich stehe noch auf dem Schlauch. Was ist das Problem?
Bei meinem Jabba Wood zickt der Umwerfer auch schon mal, finde aber die Ursache nicht.


----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich stehe noch auf dem Schlauch. Was ist das Problem?
> Bei meinem Jabba Wood zickt der Umwerfer auch schon mal, finde aber die Ursache nicht.


 

der zug läuft nicht über die vorgesehene stelle am umwerfer entlang, er rutsch regelrecht runter.
Somit hat man erhöhte handkräfte beim betätigen oder schaltschwierigkeiten.
Auf dem 2 bild sieht man wie der zug im radius sofort nach links wegläuft anstatt weiter über dem umwerfer nach unten geführt zu werden.


----------



## Trekki (1. September 2011)

Danke. Jetzt sehe ich es auch in dem Bild 2.


----------



## Gnarze (1. September 2011)

Bei mir läuft der Zug auch so, seit 2000 Km keine Probleme damit, 2009er GC 6, Zug hält, schaltet sich vernünftig.

Gruß Gnarze


----------



## GeorgeP (1. September 2011)

Gnarze schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft der Zug auch so, seit 2000 Km keine Probleme damit, 2009er GC 6, Zug hält, schaltet sich vernünftig.
> 
> Gruß Gnarze


 

bei mir schaltet es eben nicht vernüpftig zudem haut der umwerfer auch gegen den rahmen wenn man aufs kleinste kettenblat schaltet.


----------



## Trekki (1. September 2011)

Bei meinem Jabba Wood aus 2010 ist es das gleiche Problem. Der Zug ist aus der Führung vom Umwerfer heraus gesprungen.



Alex-F schrieb:


> Auf Facebook bekommt man immer sehr schnell eine Antwort, falls Du da angemeldet bist.


Hab mal dort geschaut


			
				Facebook RoseBikes schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird das einzige Thema angezeigt.
> me
> Neuester Beitrag von Alfonso Palmavor etwa 9 Monaten


Der Bär tanzt wohl woanders aber nicht bei Facebook.

Welche Lösungen habt ihr zum Umwerfer?
-trekki


----------



## GeorgeP (2. September 2011)

ich habe keine lösung, ich warte auf antwort von Rose...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (2. September 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bei meinem Jabba Wood aus 2010 ist es das gleiche Problem. Der Zug ist aus der Führung vom Umwerfer heraus gesprungen.
> 
> 
> Hab mal dort geschaut
> ...


 
Welche Seite hast Du denn? Hier wird doch die ganze Zeit geschrieben, und auch allen Anfragen geantwortet: http://www.facebook.com/#!/RoseBikes


----------



## Trekki (2. September 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Welche Seite hast Du denn? Hier wird doch die ganze Zeit geschrieben, und auch allen Anfragen geantwortet: http://www.facebook.com/#!/RoseBikes



Wenn ich Deinem Link folge komme ich zur Allgemeinen Werbung (10 wenn man sich als Freund outet). Danach habe ich auf Diskussionen geklickt. Wobei jetzt sehe ich die Pinnwand: dort gibt es auch aktuelles.

-trekki


----------



## Alex-F (2. September 2011)

Genau, immer auf die Pinnwand.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. September 2011)

Das ich schaltungsprobleme habe dürfte ja jetzt wohl jedem klar sein.
So sieht das aus wenn ich auf kleinste blatt geschaltet habe.
Der zug wird vom umwerfer eingeklemmt.

Ansatt bikes lust kommt immer mehr bikes frust auf


----------



## overkill_KA (3. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das ich schaltungsprobleme habe dürfte ja jetzt wohl jedem klar sein.
> So sieht das aus wenn ich auf kleinste blatt geschaltet habe.
> Der zug wird vom umwerfer eingeklemmt.
> 
> Ansatt bikes lust kommt immer mehr bikes frust auf




So siehts bei mir auch aus - habe auch XT E-type Umwerfer montiert.
Beim kleinsten Gang liegt der Umwerfer auf dem Rahmen auf.

Bleibt nur der Wechsel auf SRAM?


----------



## piilu (3. September 2011)

Klappert bei auch der Zug im Rohr, sobald der Dämpfer einfedert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnarze (3. September 2011)

piilu schrieb:


> Klappert bei auch der Zug im Rohr, sobald der Dämpfer einfedert?


Leider ja...


----------



## Gnarze (3. September 2011)

Wo genau schlägt der Umwerfer denn an? Rahmen oder Schwinge( mit dem Teil wo der Zug festgeschraubt ist?)
Habt ihr den Umwerfer mal demontiert?
Zur Befestigung bzw. Höhenjustierung gibt es bei den Schrauben
Einsätze die auf zwei Arten montiert werden können, vielleicht löst das das Problem mit dem Anschlagen am Rahmen.

Gnarze


----------



## overkill_KA (3. September 2011)

Meiner schlägt an die eine Verstrebung vom Hinterbau


----------



## GeorgeP (3. September 2011)

Gnarze schrieb:


> Wo genau schlägt der Umwerfer denn an? Rahmen oder Schwinge( mit dem Teil wo der Zug festgeschraubt ist?)
> Habt ihr den Umwerfer mal demontiert?
> Zur Befestigung bzw. Höhenjustierung gibt es bei den Schrauben
> Einsätze die auf zwei Arten montiert werden können, vielleicht löst das das Problem mit dem Anschlagen am Rahmen.
> ...


 
Es ist komplet egal wo der umwerfer anschlägt, die zugverlegung ist murks.

ist ne garantiesache, von daher mach ich da gar nix.

Cheers
George


----------



## Trekki (3. September 2011)

Ich habe von Rose das Angebot bekommen, dass Sie mir dies korrigieren. Dafür muss ich das Rad abholen lassen oder vorbei bringen.
Meine Kontakt war jedoch sehr altmodisch: Email 

-trekki


----------



## GeorgeP (3. September 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich habe von Rose das Angebot bekommen, dass Sie mir dies korrigieren. Dafür muss ich das Rad abholen lassen oder vorbei bringen.
> Meine Kontakt war jedoch sehr altmodisch: Email
> 
> -trekki


 

meine konntakt war noch älter telefon 
Da konnte aber nicht geholfen werden, rad abholen ist ne tolle idee. Aber vor dem 20.09. gibts keinen termin.

Hab jetzt nochmal eine email geschrieben, antwort erwarte ich frühestens montag.


----------



## psycho82 (3. September 2011)

Hallo,

hier alternativ mal Bilder vom XO-Umwerfer am Granite Chief.
Hier besteht kein Problem mit der Zugverlegung und der Umwerfer schlägt auch nirgens an.

Gruß 

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (3. September 2011)

Ok - 2. Anlauf mit den Bildern:


IMG_1295.jpg
IMG_1312.jpg

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Mtbler78 (3. September 2011)

Das ist ja mal wenigstens eine gute Nachricht(und sogar noch eine viel bessere für dich psycho ).Danke für die Bilder und die Infos.Denke damit kann jedem geholfen werden!
mfg Mtbler


----------



## GeorgeP (4. September 2011)

Danke für die bilder Benny, so sollte das aussehen.

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (4. September 2011)

Also wechsel auf Sram?
Finde eh das Schaltverhalten viel besser im Vergleich zu Shimano.


----------



## GeorgeP (4. September 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Also wechsel auf Sram?
> Finde eh das Schaltverhalten viel besser im Vergleich zu Shimano.


 

Kommt drauf an was Rose dazu sagt, wenn dann aber eh nur der umwerfer.


----------



## overkill_KA (4. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was Rose dazu sagt, wenn dann aber eh nur der umwerfer.



Ja klar nur Umwerfer!
Ist mri eh recht, wollte eh einen 2x Umwerfern und hab dann komplett Sram Schaltung


----------



## GeorgeP (5. September 2011)

Hatte heute sehr netten kontakt mit Rose, vorneweg Rose betreibt einen sehr sehr guten kundenservice!

In meinem fall wurde jetzt eine sonderlösung gefunden und ich bekomme einen umwerfer der keinerlei probleme machen wird.
Auch wurde das ganze nun an die geschäftsleitung weitergeleitet damit sowas in zukunft nicht mehr vorkommt.

Der XT-E type umwerfer soll vorerst aus der liste gestrichen werden, ob und wann das umgesetzt wird weis ich nicht. Aber ich denke mal schnellst möglich.


Nochmal ans Rose team, ihr seid 

So stelle ich mir einen guten service vor !

Cheers
George


----------



## overkill_KA (6. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hatte heute sehr netten kontakt mit Rose, vorneweg Rose betreibt einen sehr sehr guten kundenservice!
> 
> In meinem fall wurde jetzt eine sonderlösung gefunden und ich bekomme einen umwerfer der keinerlei probleme machen wird.
> Auch wurde das ganze nun an die geschäftsleitung weitergeleitet damit sowas in zukunft nicht mehr vorkommt.
> ...



gilt wahrschienlich nur für neue Rahmen? 
Hab einen von 2010


----------



## GeorgeP (6. September 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> gilt wahrschienlich nur für neue Rahmen?
> Hab einen von 2010


 

Das kann ich nicht sagen, schreib doch mal rose an. Fragen kostet nix.

Cheers
George


----------



## JustFlying (13. September 2011)

Mh, ich bin inzwischen auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Umwerfer nachdem sich mein Zug nun auch andauernd verklemmt.
Gibts schon Erfahrungen welche besser als der originale funktionieren? X0 muss es für mich nicht sein, wäre schon mit einem funktionierenden slx/ x7 zufrieden.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. September 2011)

JustFlying schrieb:


> Mh, ich bin inzwischen auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Umwerfer nachdem sich mein Zug nun auch andauernd verklemmt.
> Gibts schon Erfahrungen welche besser als der originale funktionieren? X0 muss es für mich nicht sein, wäre schon mit einem funktionierenden slx/ x7 zufrieden.


 
weis nicht wie der X7 aufgebaut ist, aber der X9 geht


----------



## GeorgeP (15. September 2011)

So dann mal eine kleine rückmeldung von mir.

Meine beanstandungslösung ist heute eingetrofen, in form eines XTR E-Type umwerfers.

Eins vorne weg, auch dort wird der zug ,wie beim XT umwerfer, eingeklemmt.

Sram X.. lösung funktioniert bei 10 fach auch nicht, funktioniert nur bei 9-fach. Hat was mit der kettenblattgröße zu tuen.
Der Sram umwerfer hat wohl probleme mit dem 42iger kettenblatt.

Mein bike geht jetzt zu Rose!

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

Andere die hinter mir her fahren, müssen wegen mir absteigen nur weil ich nicht bzw kaum auf kleine blatt schalten kann!

*i'm* not amused


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (15. September 2011)

Oh, das hört sich nicht gut an..... -Hoffentlich gibt es bald eine Lösung für das Shimano-Problem beim GC. 


Hast du es gestestet, dass der Sramumwerfer nicht mit dem 42 Kettnblatt von Shimano kompatibel ist bzw. gibt es dazu einen Link?
Ist es für dich eine Option die Kurbel gegen eine X-9 mit 44 Kettenblatt + Umwerfer von Rose tauschen zu lassen ??? - Dies sollte möglich sein, oder?

Fahre an meinem Scalpel übrigens auch ein 42 Kettenblatt (FSA-Kurbel) und habe einen XO-Umwefer montiert - ist allerdings 2-fach (hier könnte ggf. der Unterschied liegen) - und  es funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (16. September 2011)

OH nein George.... ich drücke die Daumen...! Hast die Gabel gleich mit beanstandet?


----------



## GeorgeP (16. September 2011)

Morgen Benny

Einen Sram umwerfer hab ich nicht getestet, das es nicht funktionieren soll war die aussage eines mitarbeiters von Rose.

Die X9 kurbel ist keine option die ist optisch ,in meinen augen, :kotz:
Mal sehen was wie die lösung nun sein wird.

Cheers
George


----------



## GeorgeP (16. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> OH nein George.... ich drücke die Daumen...! Hast die Gabel gleich mit beanstandet?


 

Nicht nur die Gabel, auch den dämpfer. Es sollte ja ein 2012 sein ist leider nur der 2011.
Aber das ist ein anders thema


----------



## -MIK- (16. September 2011)

Frag mal nach nem Wandel auf ein Jimbo.....


----------



## GeorgeP (16. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Frag mal nach nem Wandel auf ein Jimbo.....


 

Also über ne wandlung denk ich schon nach, aber so einfach ist das nicht.
Aber auch beim Jimbo hast du das problem mit dem umwerfer ....

Morgen geht das bike nach rose, dort haben sie dann bis nächsten samstag zeit zur nachbesserung.

Obwohl das wetter gerade so schön ist, ich habe derzeit keinen bock auf das bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (16. September 2011)

Wie ärgerlich. Dann drück ich mal die Daumen das die eine Lösung finden!

Ich versteh aber nicht wies sein kann dass das bis jetzt keinem anderen Käufer aufgefallen ist??


----------



## psycho82 (16. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Gabel, auch den dämpfer. Es sollte ja ein 2012 sein ist leider nur der 2011.
> Aber das ist ein anders thema



Ist wirklich krass, was an deinem GC alles so schief gelaufen ist... - mein Beileid. 

Hatte mich schon geärgert das meine Kurbel nicht richtig montiert wurde, aber bei dir....

Hier noch ein Lösungsvorschlag falls du die XT-Kurbel behalten willst, vieleicht lässt sich Rose ja drauf ein:

Die XT-10 Fach-Kurbel nachträglich mit einem 44er Kettenblatt ausstatten und dann den Sram-Umwerfer montieren. Hab z.B. hier eins gefunden: http://www.zerhandel.de/bike/product_info.php?products_id=4451 - sollte therotisch passen, wenn es wirklich an den Zähnen liegt das der Sram-Umwerfer nich funktioniert. 

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Alex-F (23. September 2011)

Ich mogel mich mal hier rein  (muss ja nicht für alles immer nen neuer Thread aufgemacht werden)

Kurze Frage...vom Schaltproblem am Verdita hatte ich ja schon erzählt. Ich hab mich jetzt mal dran gemacht und grade alles eingestellt, et läuft. [bin begeistert, von mir ]
Restproblem ist - wenn ich auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bin liegt die Kette immer unten auf dem Umwerfer auf, auch wenn hinten auf dem großen Ritzel. Kann ja nicht so gewollt sein, gibts da was das ich machen kann??


----------



## -MIK- (23. September 2011)

Auch wenn das Bike belastet ist? Kette kurz genug?


----------



## Alex-F (23. September 2011)

Hmm, ich bin mir relativ sicher das ja, aber ich schmeiß mich eben nochmal auf den Esel. 


Edith: ok ich hab nichts gesagt  unter Last gehts bis zum 5. Ritzel, und ich denke Winkel bedingt sollte man weiter eh nicht gehn.

Super, wenigstens ein Bike das läuft. Jetzt widme ich meinem Problem. Seit einigen Tagen Springt die Kette im Wiegetritt.


----------



## -MIK- (24. September 2011)

Check bitte noch, ob wenn Du im Stand an der Kette zwei Glieder übereinanderdrehst, das Problem weg ist. Wenn ja, kann die Kette etwas kürzer und alles wird fein.

Springende Kette... steht der Schaltarm schön senkrecht unter dem entsprechenden Ritzel? Wenn nicht mehr oder weniger Zugspannung.


----------



## Alex-F (24. September 2011)

Ja tut er. Versteh das irgendwie nicht. Ich hab am
Set up nichts geändert was das erklären würde. Das einzige das mir einfällt ist das ich das Hinterrad zum Reifenwechsel ausgebaut hab. Ich weiß nicht ob es danach anfing, sind die letzten Wochen mehr Touren gefahren, aber seit letztem Wochenende üb ich Sprünge, wo ich immer eine Schleife fahr und mehr beschleunigen muss. Solange ich das Bike grade halte ist egal wieviel Druck auf die Pedale kommt, sobald es in Schräglage ist (egal ob Links oder rechts) rattert die Kette hinten durch.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

So kurze rückmeldung

Habe mein bike wieder,ich kann nun aufs kleine kettenblatt schalten. Aber das eigentliche problem wurde nicht behoben, der zug läuft immer noch nicht sauber über den umwerfer.

Was wurde gemacht:
Der XTR umwerfer ist geblieben, man hat einfach die langlöcher etwas weiter aufgefeilt damit der umwerfer mehr nach hinten geneigt werden kann.
Wenn sich jetzt im fahrbetrieb keine weiteren probleme einstellen und der schaltzug dadurch nicht schneller verschleist, solls mir egal sein.

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (24. September 2011)

@Alex-F: Ich glaube Deine Kette ist einfach zu lang, das würde das Aufliegen auf dem Umwerfer und Springen erklären.


----------



## Alex-F (24. September 2011)

MIK, aufliegen aufm umwerfer ist bei dem Bike meiner Freundin, das springen ist bei meinem. Sorry wenn das unklar war. 

George, warst du heute schon in Bocholt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> MIK, aufliegen aufm umwerfer ist bei dem Bike meiner Freundin, das springen ist bei meinem. Sorry wenn das unklar war.
> 
> George, warst du heute schon in Bocholt???


 

Nein gestern nach der arbeit, 2 stunden fahrzeit von köln aus. War der totale chatastrophen verkehr ...


----------



## Alex-F (24. September 2011)

Ja ok, Freitag Feierabend Verkehr auf der 3 is nich das anregendste was ich mir vorstellen kann  Zumindest hast dein Radl wieder.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Ja ok, Freitag Feierabend Verkehr auf der 3 is nich das anregendste was ich mir vorstellen kann  Zumindest hast dein Radl wieder.


 

Genau ich habs wieder und gehe gleich biken, hast lust mitzukommen ?


----------



## Alex-F (24. September 2011)

Lust ja, aber sind heute voll verplant. 50. Geburtstag der Stiefmutter  wie sieht's morgen aus? Ansonsten vielleicht unter der Woche, je nachdem wann du zuhause bist.


----------



## burn23 (24. September 2011)

So ich muss mich auch mal einklinken. War mit meinem Umwerfer (Shimano SLX E-Type) an meinem Jimbo auch nie ganz zufrieden. Die Bedienung war recht ruckelig, manchmal echt unter aller Sa*. Hab mir jetzt nach langem hin und herfeilen und einstellen einen SRAM 3 fach Direct Mount S3 Bottom pull geholt und siehe da, angeschraubt passt wie ne 1 und top Funktion!

Bitte Rose, schraubt in Zukunf die SRAM-Umwerfer an eure Räder die funktionieren wenigstens wie sie sollen oder macht eure Zuganlenkung endlich mal besser!

Gruß Björn


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> So ich muss mich auch mal einklinken. War mit meinem Umwerfer (Shimano SLX E-Type) an meinem Jimbo auch nie ganz zufrieden. Die Bedienung war recht ruckelig, manchmal echt unter aller Sa*. Hab mir jetzt nach langem hin und herfeilen und einstellen einen SRAM 3 fach Direct Mount S3 Bottom pull geholt und siehe da, angeschraubt passt wie ne 1 und top Funktion!
> 
> Bitte Rose, schraubt in Zukunf die SRAM-Umwerfer an eure Räder die funktionieren wenigstens wie sie sollen oder macht eure Zuganlenkung endlich mal besser!
> 
> Gruß Björn


 

Leider funzt der sram umwerfer nur an 9fach außer man montiert ein 44 kettenblatt an die 10fach Xt.

Ich bin gespannt wie lange das jetzt bei mir gut geht, auf der heutigen tour hat der umwerfer , troz der unglücklichen zugverlegung, sehr präziese und ohne fehler geschaltet.

Björn kann  deine aussage nur zu 100% zustimmen.

Schade das Rose bis heute noch keine öffentliche stellung dazu nimmt !


----------



## JustFlying (26. September 2011)

So, wollte mir nun auch den X.9 Umwerfer als Ersatz für den Shimano Xt bestellen, doch die Auswahl ist etwas unübersichtlich-
passt dieser hier?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...x10-fach-Low-Direct-Mount-S3-2011::23618.html
*SRAM - X.9 Umwerfer 3x10-fach Low Direct Mount S3 - 2011*


----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2011)

jep genau den brauchst du, down pull !

Cheers
George


----------



## Gnarze (26. September 2011)

Mal ne Frage, stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch. Der X9 Umwerfer über mir geht doch auch für 3x9, oder hat sich da bei den Kettenblättern bei 3x10 auch was geändert?

Gruß Gnarze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (26. September 2011)

Nee den kannst du getrost nehmen. Ich fahr auch 2x9 und passt.


----------



## Chicane (16. Oktober 2011)

Muss das Thema mal ausgraben.

Habe heute für mein Jimbo den SLX 2-fach Umwefer 1 Stunde lang bearbeitet, damit er ein wenig tiefer sitzt und nirgends schleift (das tut er bei leicht nach unten versetzter Montage an 4 Stellen). Nach der Montage ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass der Seilzug aus der Führung springt und beim Runterschalten jedes Mal eingeklemmt wird :kotz:

Gibt es inzwischen eine andere Lösung als auf Sram Down Pull umzurüsten? Den Sram Umwerfer habe ich zwar hier, will aber, wegen dem größeren Leitblechabstand, den 2-fach montieren. Den SLX Umwerfer kann man ja immer noch bei Rose ordern (mit der Saint Kurbel etc), kann ja irgendwie nicht sein?

Eine Art Führung nach dem Zuganschlag, aber wie und wo und überhaupt...?


----------



## Montanez (19. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe ebenfalls den 2-fach SLX mit der Saint Kurbel am Jimbo und der funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. 
Die Zugverlegung ist wahrlich keine Meisterleistung und der Zug läuft wie bei allen nicht so wie er soll, aber da gibt bei mir keine Probleme beim schalten. Eingeklemmt wird er alledings nicht. Geht eigentlich immer fix hoch und runter.
Der 3-fach SLX an meinem Hardtail schaltet zwar sahniger, allerdings muss der auch eine kleinere Zähnedifferenz bewältigen. Und der läuft auch erst so gut, seitdem ich das XTR Schaltzugset verlegt hab (sehr empfehlenswert btw).

Wo hast du denn da rumgefeilt? Also schleifen tut da bei mir nix. Der ist eigentlich Lehrbuchmäßig montiert, also so, dass das äußere Leitblech 2mm über dem Bash beginnt wenn die Kette auf dem großen Kettenblatt liegt.


----------



## Chicane (20. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir war der 2-fach Umwerfer einfach zu hoch. Zwar hat er ja Langlöcher, aber er kollidierte dann an der Schwinge. Ist aber wieder abgebaut - der Zug wird jedes mal zu stark eingeklemmt. Hat man auch jedes mal beim Schalten gemerkt. Vielleicht spielen die Toleranzen hier eine Rolle.

Jetzt ist der bearbeitete X9 dran, schaut ganz gut aus.


----------



## MettiMett (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

dieser Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich versuche es mal trotzdem.

Ich habe mein GC 2011 auf zweifach umgebaut. Nun muss nur noch der Umwerfer getauscht werden.
Welchen würdet Ihr empfehlen? Schalthebel bleiben dreifach. Ich selber bevorzuge SRAM, da ich mit meinem X9 dreifach sehr zufrieden war.

Vielen Dank schon mal!!!


----------



## Montanez (16. Januar 2013)

Und warum behälst du nicht den Umwerfer der eh verbaut ist und limitierst ihn durch die Anschläge? Wäre wohl die einfachste und günstigste Lösung. Kann natürlich sein das die Kette dann in extremeren Kombinationen etwas schleift.
Ich selbste fahre den 2-fach SLX Umwerfer. Absolut problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (16. Januar 2013)

Die Anschläge passen leider mal gar nicht :-(


----------



## Montanez (16. Januar 2013)

Montanez schrieb:


> Ich selbste fahre den 2-fach SLX Umwerfer. Absolut problemlos.


Ansonsten evtl. halt die X0 Umwerfer. Weiß jetzt nicht wie der Umwerder beim 2011 Granite Chief angebracht ist, aber einer von denen sollte gehen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29494_X-0-Umwerfer-High-Direct-Mount-2-fach-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29249_X-0-Umwerfer-High-Direct-Mount-2-fach-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27217_X-0-Umwerfer-Low-Direct-Mount-2-fach-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32034_X-0-Umwerfer-Low-Direct-Mount-2-fach-.html

Je nach dem wieviele Zähne du fahren willst und ob es Low oder High direct Mount ist. Bei meinem 2011 Jimbo ists Low direct mount, ich fahre 22-36.


----------



## MettiMett (17. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank!

Also ich fahre 22-36 Zähne und es ist auch ein low direct mount meine ich.
Die Aufnahme ist eben eher unten^^

Der ist schon nice

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32034_X-0-Umwerfer-Low-Direct-Mount-2-fach-.html


----------



## Montanez (17. Januar 2013)

Oder eben den SLX, der kostet nur die Hälfte.


----------



## MettiMett (17. Januar 2013)

Nachdem was ich hier so über die Shimano Umwerfer gelesen habe, lieber nicht ;-)


----------

